# Hypersensitivity (crying too easily)?



## kangarabbit

I get emotional really quickly and it's led to A LOT of embarrassing moments and has prevented me from confronting people whenever I have problems. Whenever I talk about my problems to someone, my voice starts to crack and I start crying. Even not-so-sad moments choke me up, like when I said good-bye to someone I've known for less than a year (it was sooooo effing embarrassing). Rehearsing what I'm about to say to people doesn't help either; I just end up sobbing and thus can't get a word out of my mouth. Argh, my hypersensitivity is really annoying!!! I can't seem to control that feeling at the back of my throat.

I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem to and what degree? Is this considered a condition?


----------



## bootoagoose

I can relate to this. Sometimes I feel as though I don't have the control over my emotions that other people do. I cry at the drop of a hat, if I'm upset, laughing, stressed or nervous! It is embarrasing because it feels like I have the emotional maturity of a 5 year old. I'm very easily overwhelmed and find that I do tend to collapse into tears even with the smallest of stresses.


----------



## dontwannago

kangarabbit said:


> I get emotional really quickly and it's led to A LOT of embarrassing moments and has prevented me from confronting people whenever I have problems. Whenever I talk about my problems to someone, my voice starts to crack and I start crying.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem to and what degree? Is this considered a condition?


Yes, i can totally relate, and if anyone asks me what's wrong, I cry instantly and cannot talk about it unless I want to go full basket case. I tear up at things that other people might just think that something is neat (like a live performance of some kind, or fireworks, or a good song etc.) Sometimes if I'm having a moment, and someone speaks to me, I cannot speak until the moment passes, or else I'll cry, my voice is small and shaky. I always wonder if people can tell I'm about to cry, and I find myself hiding my face a lot.


----------



## SpitfireJane

Yes I can relate to that. I used to do this a lot when I had to talk to someone about an issue or something that was wrong. I would feel so scared thinking that they would just dismiss me and not care. Sometimes I just cry when things get stressful. Grrr I hate being emotional, but you are not alone.


----------



## obsidianavenger

kangarabbit said:


> I get emotional really quickly and it's led to A LOT of embarrassing moments and has prevented me from confronting people whenever I have problems. Whenever I talk about my problems to someone, my voice starts to crack and I start crying. Even not-so-sad moments choke me up, like when I said good-bye to someone I've known for less than a year (it was sooooo effing embarrassing). Rehearsing what I'm about to say to people doesn't help either; I just end up sobbing and thus can't get a word out of my mouth. Argh, my hypersensitivity is really annoying!!! I can't seem to control that feeling at the back of my throat.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem to and what degree? Is this considered a condition?


yes, i consider this to be a serious problem. whenever i get bad news... like a grade worse than i was expecting or a reprimand at work... i start crying uncontrollably. this especially worries me at work, because its seriously unprofessional behavior and i fear it will effect my job prospects in the future. i also have no idea how to control it or prevent it from happening.. it certain situations it just seems inevitable. i tend to think of it as being equivalent to a facial tic or something... lol.... dunno what to do about it though, as i said. i strongly sympathize with you on this one...


----------



## dontwannago

obsidianavenger said:


> I also have no idea how to control it or prevent it from happening.. it certain situations it just seems inevitable. i tend to think of it as being equivalent to a facial tic or something... lol.... dunno what to do about it though, as i said. i strongly sympathize with you on this one...


I feel it inevitable at times too. Sometimes, if I have had a few good days of feeling productive and balanced, I can acknowledge a moment where emotion sweeps over me and I think, I didn't tear up... what a relief... But I ordinarily would have, on any other not so balanced day-of which there are many. Good days are like islands in a murky sea where days and day go by and I'm just shut down, like a machine that has been disabled or something.


----------



## kangarabbit

It's nice to know that I'm not alone. It really is an embarrassing problem. :[



obsidianavenger said:


> this especially worries me at work, because its seriously unprofessional behavior and i fear it will effect my job prospects in the future.


I know, right? One time my boss asked me about me about my family's background and, for some effin' reason, I get emotional when I talk about that. I could feel myself starting to cry and so I tried to cut the conversation as short as possible. She must've been thinking "WTF..." ops


----------



## UKPhobe

I suppose it _could_ be Borderline Personality Disorder. Do you get angry very easily as well? Are your emotions often unstable?

If not then perhaps you're afraid of confrontation or simply have very low self esteem. If so both are actually fairly easy to combat.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Crying at work is the worst. I quit a job because this happened and I was so pissed at the situation (my boss was being a terd), and so unable to deal with it because of the ridiculous urge to cry that I just walked out and said I quit. It was seriously uncharacteristic of me, and I couldn't and still can't explain to people why exactly I quit...it's really frustrating. It's the kind of thing that makes me not want to live. Once I escape the situation I fall into a pit of self-loathing because I can't for the life of me understand why I can't deal with confrontation like a normal person. I just want my thoughts to be heard, but I may as well keep them bottled up like I always do when this is the outcome of trying to express my grievances.

It's a total lose/lose situation.


----------



## Innamorata

http://www.hsperson.com/

I am highly sensitive but I don't think I cry that easily.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I can relate to all of this. I once cried because I got a flat tire on the way to work.


----------



## IfWinterEnds

I go on and off with crying a lot, I guess in phases. My dad told my boyfriend I was a crier, and my boyfriend was like, "good, it's not just me".

It's funny because it never seems to be specific situations that trigger crying, it's very unpredictable. It's all up to how depressed I am feeling and how spiraling my thoughts are. When I start adding up how everything sucks, always will suck, then there's no stopping. Only slightly better knowing I need to stop thinking. Unfortunately, this can happen at work and used to happen in high school.

Something random that doesn't normally make me cry, can. Like after not saying a word eating dinner with my boyfriend's extended family.


----------



## Jayne311

I feel myself tearing up when I say completely normal things to people sometimes. It's mostly with children who are really sweet and still innocent, or that I feel some kind of connection to because I don't feel like a grown up at all.


----------



## poepoe

I start crying every time I verbally express any kind of emotion. I guess I just suppress everything and so when I start to get it out, it ALL ends up coming out at once and is not pretty :/ so I don't talk about my feelings much... I even avoid it with my therapist sometimes (which is terrible I know) because I HATE crying in front of people...


----------



## tomoko

I also need help too. I'm exactly the same way. I'm so embarrass about it. I'm a full grown man and my emotion is off the chart. I thought I will grow out of it one day but I think it might be permanent. Unless you guys have magical way to help me out. 

I cry easily at anything. My older sister used to called me baby-crier. It's like my mind is stuck in my childhood life. I cry when I watch sad movies, cry when I see other people cry, cry in argument, cry when I'm mad or frustrated. I cried at work few times and it was so embarrassing. Almost everyone I know seen me cried before. Sometimes I can cover it by pretending it's funny. For example when someone dies in the movie I would force a laugh tricking my own thought to think it's funny. But then people think I'm evil. Or if someone open up about their problem I would force a laugh but they will be offended because instead of trying to help them I laugh. 

Maybe everyone here that have this problem are hopeless like me.. the difference between me is that I'm a guy and everyone here is a girl. If I'm a girl with this problem its not that embarrassing. This is truly sucks for me.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Interesting. I, on the other hand, am at the opposite end of the spectrum. I never cry in day to day situations, although I do get teary when talking about how my depression affects me. The last time I cried was a couple years ago. I don't even remember exactly when it was.

I wish I could be more in touch with my emotions, feel more alive. *I have the feeling I'm a walking zombie, and that's not any better than being over-sensitive.* The middle ground between the 2 extremes would be nice.


----------



## mjmagpie

im so glad o found this site the other day. i have always been embarrassed by this. now i have to work with this loudmmouth who is friends with women who left me in June. everyday is a struggle and he is loud and obnoxious and talks bad about women. Im no prude but i can't stand it sometimes. i think she doesn't deserve this and if he's talking about someone else i know them to! Im also jealous because he's Mr. party. hard somedays but i quit trying to fight him and am getting better at ignoring his ignorance. thanks again you guys you helped to save me from a *** woopin!


----------



## Confrontational Crier

mcmuffinme I am where you are, sheesh I cannot confront any situation without crying I swear it is going to be the end of me.

I am always crying at the drop of a hat of course with sad tv show, movie etc. I am sure there are many past reasons for why this has gotten out of control, I just would like to stop it. I would just once like to confront a situation that is bothering with out a knot in my stomach or tears in my eyes and quivering in my throat.

Is there not a medication to help with depression that can keep you from crying? That is my question for the day.:roll


----------



## heysam

Ohhh, totally just like me. I hate it so bad.


----------



## Miyu

I'm the same. it's just that I don't see it as a issue, rather as interesting part of my personality that anyone wanting to become closer to me, has to deal with. :teeth well of course, I try to keep it in borders, when I'm around people (that I care about).

so, let's start ... not only do the movies/asian dramas/anime/books make me cry, so do even trailers for movies. (example: P.S.: I love you)

then ... (why aren't there spoiler tags, but i think this is general knowledge) ... when I was eleven, I watched Digimon Frontier to the end. I CRIED RIVERS, partly because it IS a sad ending, but partly because of the part that regular people would treat as nothing special. the part, where 4 children that developed bonds, saved the world, etc. ... at the end they each live their own lives, never to see each other again. at least that's how I understood it and I CRIED MY EYES OUT.

then, whenever I find myself in a terrifying situation (according to me) ... and I see no way out, I cry. there was one awkward situation last month, where I forgot to turn of the alarm clock timer in my college town apartment, so my roommate (well, next room), called me at 5 am, asking what she should do (the room was locked, of course) ... I cried and sobbed into phone about how sorry I am ... in the end there was a spare key and everything was fine. we never talked about the event ever again.

and of course, whenever I feel completely helpless, I cry. usually alone, no one knows and no one will. it helps, i feel refreshed then.

oh and I also cry, whenever I thank people for something grand ... or you know the usual conversations between relatives about how they love you soo much (for example from grandma to me) ... and I always cry when I say it back.

oh, of course, events of type bad grade or failed exam ... it IS a source of tears. together with all the usual situations that make regular person cry, too.

I don't really see such a problem with it (but then again, most of my crying is done, when I'm alone) ... it's part of who I am and ... well, I've been doing fine even with being overly sensitive/emotional. :um

and there is always the line: "well, then you have an emotional range of a teaspoon" that you can use.


----------



## Miyu

(why can't you edit posts ...)

of course, video games' emotional scenes/endings. (and they DON'T EVEN HAVE TO BE SAD) source of many tears on my part.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Unfortunately I am toooo emotional.

I really envy this guy at my volunteer place. The company loves him because he has the right balance of superficiality, professionalism, insensitivity, and marketing/social skills to advance there. He seems to have no feelings (maybe a sociopath/psychopath - who knows lol?). Since he was a football player back at school and part of a band, plus works elsewhere with a degree etc. he can only relate to what he may consider "winners", "potentials", "normal" people. Talking to him is awkward at times because he is the complete opposite of me so I tend to get the impression that he dislikes me because I am not the usual variety of "perfect" people he tends to associate with. Nothing phases this guy at all not even his flaws. His will is strong and will not bend over backwards for anyone thus as far as I know. It's more that he is a very, very respected staff member while I am just a garbage volunteer for that organization. 

Ok, the point is having emotions really suck! It seems to be successful you have to be an emotionless, impressive, self-serving ba*******/b***** with drive to charm and crush others.


----------



## Riverfox

Awww, I just want to hug everyone in this thread and have a cry-out


----------



## Natsu

kangarabbit said:


> I get emotional really quickly and it's led to A LOT of embarrassing moments and has prevented me from confronting people whenever I have problems. Whenever I talk about my problems to someone, my voice starts to crack and I start crying. Even not-so-sad moments choke me up, like when I said good-bye to someone I've known for less than a year (it was sooooo effing embarrassing). Rehearsing what I'm about to say to people doesn't help either; I just end up sobbing and thus can't get a word out of my mouth. Argh, my hypersensitivity is really annoying!!! I can't seem to control that feeling at the back of my throat.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem to and what degree? Is this considered a condition?


I don't know if it's considered a condition but I know how it feels.Whenever I get angry the tears start coming out and I can't control my voice and I can't make my points! It's even more embarrassing when the person I'm pissed at starts trying to comfort me. No! Let me be angry dammit! 

@H8PPLNDGS All the successful people I know seem to be completely absorbed in whatever they're doing with no life whatsoever. Makes me rather anxious as I would like to have some degree of success or at least survival....


----------



## tieffers

After reading the first page, I'm glad I'm not alone with the crying at work problem. It doesn't happen that often, and it's usually something I've been able to conceal by letting it happen on breaks or in my car during my lunch, but it's been a lot more uncontrollable lately. I don't think anyone saw, but it happened on the sales floor the other day. :|

I've always thought hypersensitivity was a very positive trait, because I'd rather have emotional extremes than feeling level-headed all the time. That might be an unhealthy attitude, but eh. That being said, it'd be _really _nice if it didn't happen at work or school.


----------



## MentalPsych

*I try to hide it*

I, too, cry easily, but only for emotional reasons. I never cry from physical pain, but I always cry for every tiny situation...getting rejected (by people, programs, etc.), stress, loneliness, etc. If I got hurt and cried, it would be because someone hurt my feelings when I got hurt (someone I trusted pushed me or something).

It's really annoying, especially because I usually just sit alone and cry, but since going off to college, I have a roommate who like never leaves our room, so I've been struggling to keep my emotions as calm as possible, but it's just making me more anxious. That;s probably one reason more for me to be afraid of being around people; it may bring forth more things to cry about.

No one knows how much I cry. Most of my associates (or friends, although I don't like to use that word so freely) have never seen me cry, if not any. I wish I could stop. I hate being a crybaby.


----------



## melodielemon

I can completely relate. I cry at ridiculous moments, but its mainly in self-pity. Like when a teacher tells me off (this era is coming to an end, nontheless it embarasses me still). Sometimes I get, "Oh, pull yourself together, you're acting like someone's died!" People can be so insensitive.


----------



## au Lait

I don't cry that easily, but I've been having a problem with being overly sensitive recently. It's weird because I haven't always been like this. I don't really know what triggered it. It especially seems to hit me at work. I've been reading into things my co-workers have said and taking everything too personally. It's pretty upsetting, actually. I need to get back into the habit of giving others the benefit of the doubt and stop making every little gesture or comment about me.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I have this too but i wont comsider this a condition merely just my personality
Im from a pretty cold hearted family, and im glad im not like them
I had this already since i was a little girl during cartoons and such


----------



## xoholic

I cry pretty easily these days as well. Almost anything can throw me into it, but mostly when I'm alone and not doing anything, one thought leads to another, and I just end up drowning in depressive thoughts and crying. Other things remind me of bad times or memories, stuff that wouldn't make sense to anyone else, like the radio playing, or a certain colour, or trivial things like hand cream. There's a lot of stuff on my personal blacklist to help make sure I won't get too emotional and end up breaking down.


----------



## Lish3rs

Crying was one of the main characteristics of my Depression. At some point I could not stop crying in HS, and a lot of people saw me at my low times. It was embarrassing. One time this boy in my class asked out loud, "why are you always crying?". You can imagine how humiliating that was. A couple of times it was hard to control my running nose. I had to hide it and act smooth, it was horrible!

There were multiple times I cried at my retail job, due to being criticized from customers and co-workers. I felt so alone. 

It has gotten better, but I have also only been off antidepressants for 3-4 weeks for the first time in like 5 years. So we will see.

Self-talk does help in a lot of cases. But other times, the more you tell yourself, "not to cry", or "don't get upset, it's okay", the more you can start crying.


----------



## cc1991

When I was younger I would cry when I was upset, frustrated, angry, embarrassed, for anything almost.

My family and people called me a crybaby. I was just depressed.

When I got older the more I was yelled at for crying, the worse I felt, but the more I wrote my feelings out, the more I felt like not crying. Eventually by the time I was about 16 I was crying like that anymore. I did every now and then, but only to show how pissed off I was and that was rare.

Now at 21 I don't cry like that and if I do, it's only like two or three tears. I have more outlets of getting out my emotions. Maybe journaling will help.


----------



## Greed

I thought i was the only one.

When I was a 7 - 13 i was very quiet, I rarely cry, i'm very aloof and secretive. Probably due my relationship with my parents and relatives.
I'm somekind of an introvert, i prefer doing things alone, and i find having time alone very fun and useful. 

Everything changed when i turned 14, i became a cry baby. Just imagining that i had a puppy and it gets hit by a truck make me burst into tears. 

and it hurts even more because i can't show anyone that i'm crying because it's the very opposite of me in the past D:

and yesterday i was just being teased by an acquaintance, and suddenly left her without saying anything and bump to my aunt and when she asks what's wrong tears started to fall it was so weird. I don't feel like leaving my room anymore.

my eyes still even hurt from crying yesterday.

oh and i was teased if i was tomboy because i never dress-up, it's not like i cried because i really am, i'm just really into gaming and video editing that's why i have no time with myself, plus i actually think i'm asexual. 

and now my relatives think i wanna be a guy and hit on a girl which i find very funny. 
and i have a huge fear of talking with people i've just met D: it makes me feel like they're gonna bite me or make fun of me.


----------



## miss newbie

hi, im so glad to hear im not the only person like this, i often get upset for little or no reason whatsoever and its so embarrassing i just feel like i cant control my emotions the tiniest thing triggers me off its awful


----------



## Duzie

I cry at every little thing. It's horrible. I wish I could turn my emotions off indefinitely so I wouldn't have to deal with the constant waterfalls.


----------



## ipshi

*I'm 30 but cry like a 3 month old*

I cry at everything! At TV shows, at movies even when im talking about something even remotely important! I even cry at usher saying good things to contestants on The Voice!!!!


----------



## Oldcrier

*Easily crying for many years*

It's nice to know so many of you out there cry as easily as I do. My saying is that I could cry at Adolf Hitler's funeral! Geezzz. I have many thoughts as to why I cry so easily, most of it from the way I was raised, alcholic father, timid mother, large family etc. But all I want now is how to NOT cry at the drop of a hat!!!


----------



## gamejunkie

I cry a lot too. I cry during sad parts in movies, sad endings in video games, reading books with crappy endings etc. PSH you name it! Then during arguments with anyone its even worse.. I get soooo shaky and upset it almost feels like I'm about to pass out if I don't let if out and cry like a baby. If anyone even so much as raises their voice at me (especially guys for whatever reason) I start getting teary eyed. It sucks so much and its totally embarrassing!


----------



## Gracie97

I use to kind of be like this, although not to your extent... my father said I'd cry every time I was told off and that I needed to toughen up. Now, I take bad things and get angry instead, and it makes me determined to win or show that person that I am NOT DEFEATED. 

But, when my father verbally abuses me, I still tend to cry and feel worthless and want to kill myself.
Very extreme moods.


----------



## Gracie97

gamejunkie said:


> I cry a lot too. I cry during sad parts in movies, sad endings in video games, reading books with crappy endings etc. PSH you name it! Then during arguments with anyone its even worse.. I get soooo shaky and upset it almost feels like I'm about to pass out if I don't let if out and cry like a baby. *If anyone even so much as raises their voice at me (especially guys for whatever reason)* I start getting teary eyed. It sucks so much and its totally embarrassing!


Yep, when a male yells at me and is cruel to me it really upsets me.


----------



## minorcharacter

*I am a guy and a cryer*

I have always had a problem crying at the most minor of things since I was a boy and do so now, often, as an adult but when I'm alone only. I love going to the movies alone and sitting in the theater in the dark and just letting myself cry for bits and parts of the movie.

Someone mentioned that they cry when talking to kids - me too, because I most often do not feel like a grown up and I identify with their innocence in this world.

I remember crying myself to sleep for many many many years as a boy thinking about my mother who lived across the country after my father had essentially stolen us (legally, but still) right out from under mom's eyes and I felt so bad for her, very empathetic that she had lost us because she told us how much she missed us and it hurt me so much I felt like a piece of my insides was dead forever and I only wanted her to be okay.

Now for the sad part that I cannot really handle this week - my mother died last week and I haven't seen her in years but we talked every day. Now she's gone and it makes me realize that life does not always get better. Sometimes the cynical people like me are right - that life will never get better and it doesn't and for her it really didn't...for me too, lost job with bad economy and could hardly afford rent let alone a trip to see her. Now she is gone and I am so sad I can hardly function.


----------



## binsky

minorcharacter said:


> I have always had a problem crying at the most minor of things since I was a boy and do so now, often, as an adult but when I'm alone only. I love going to the movies alone and sitting in the theater in the dark and just letting myself cry for bits and parts of the movie.
> 
> Someone mentioned that they cry when talking to kids - me too, because I most often do not feel like a grown up and I identify with their innocence in this world.
> 
> I remember crying myself to sleep for many many many years as a boy thinking about my mother who lived across the country after my father had essentially stolen us (legally, but still) right out from under mom's eyes and I felt so bad for her, very empathetic that she had lost us because she told us how much she missed us and it hurt me so much I felt like a piece of my insides was dead forever and I only wanted her to be okay.
> 
> Now for the sad part that I cannot really handle this week - my mother died last week and I haven't seen her in years but we talked every day. Now she's gone and it makes me realize that life does not always get better. Sometimes the cynical people like me are right - that life will never get better and it doesn't and for her it really didn't...for me too, lost job with bad economy and could hardly afford rent let alone a trip to see her. Now she is gone and I am so sad I can hardly function.


Saying time will make things easier is so cliche and doesn't help much at the moment, but time really is the only thing that makes things easier.

All the best to you.


----------



## GrainneR

I was almost the opposite my entire life, but then I was in a car crash a year and a half ago, and I sustained a severe traumatic brain injury, and not I feel like I cry at the drop of a hat. At things that, before, wouldn't have made me bat an eyelash. I don't know if its a specific disorder. Perhaps it has something to do with the chemistry of the brain?


----------



## anxious87

I've always been sensitive and sometimes have the urge to cry, usually if I'm already in a depressive state. Can happen if I've seen a sad movie/show, read something sad, under a lot of stress, feeling very anxious and fearful about something or someone has been particularly rude. I don't cry as easily as I used to and I don't cry in public, but have had the urge to every once in awhile because of the anxiety. Again, usually if I'm already in a depressive state. If I'm alone, I'll allow it to come out. I always feel a little better afterwards. Doesn't really happen frequently, though it did a couple months ago when I was feeling particularly down. Was crying almost every day.


----------



## dark

Tell me about it. I am very easily brought to tears when something unhappy happens to me. It makes me feel better. Happy things make me cry too e___e'


----------



## AceEmoKid

It's not just crying, but reverting to extreme emotional expressions in general; i.e. sudden rage at something trivial in the form of screaming, ripping things apart, and tearing at my skin. Depression has dampened these extreme emotions somewhat; I remain primarily stone faced in most situations that typically would've provoked an emotional response. I'm prone to meltdowns in general. I become easily overwhelmed, whether by physical, mental, or emotional stress.


----------



## manisha4880

obsidianavenger said:


> yes, i consider this to be a serious problem. whenever i get bad news... like a grade worse than i was expecting or a reprimand at work... i start crying uncontrollably. this especially worries me at work, because its seriously unprofessional behavior and i fear it will effect my job prospects in the future. i also have no idea how to control it or prevent it from happening.. it certain situations it just seems inevitable. i tend to think of it as being equivalent to a facial tic or something... lol.... dunno what to do about it though, as i said. i strongly sympathize with you on this one...


I have exactly the same issue. I was thinking that I am only person who is like this before I came across to this forum. I had an issue with my boss last Thursday and it was due to other senior person. But I couldn't confront my boss as my eyes burst into tears. And I couldn't stop crying for many hours, so finally after lunch I went to home. Since then I don't feel like going to work. I'm so stressed to go to work. I am doing my internship these days. I am scared that I may lose my internship due to my 'crying problem'. I cry for every little thing. My friends sometimes ask me why do I cry, there is nothing much to cry in this situation. Even I do not have the answer for that. I am thinking to visit a Psychiatrist now. I want to get rid of this problem. I feel very embarrassing especially in office environment.


----------



## millenniumman75

We just have to learn to tone this down a bit - this is actually a blessing in disguise to have an elevated threshold for compassion.


----------



## inerameia

Wow. I'm hypersensitive, but not to that degree. I punched someone in the face and started crying. I was scolded by my teacher and cried. But I didn't ever cry when I defended myself or said anything to someone. It's a double edged sword. You have more understanding of empathy and sympathy than most people, but it also can add unbearable stress.


----------



## Pompeii

I cry at the drop of a hat. It's not only that I cry incredibly easily, but I also hyperventilate about 75% of the time I cry. I cry for myself, I cry for other people, I cry when there are puppies in toilet paper ads. I've cried at least three times today.


----------



## Croquantes

For a dude I cry a lot, just in weird situations. Mostly over media, like books, tv, movies etc. Even songs, I can't sing an emotional sing without my tear ducts spewing everywhere.

Only other time I cry is when I'm alone in bed and no one else knows, or if I'm fighting with my boyfriend about something related to my social anxiety. Not because he says anything hurtful, but because I feel like garbage for being broken.


----------



## pandolin

*crier*

I cry over the silliest things. Like, when my niece performs in a dance recital or during a high school production of Beauty and the Beast. I cry when others cry. I have cried in front of my boss, the human resources lady, pretty much everyone I know. I cry when I am being reprimanded, I cry when I am being praised. It always happens at the worat moments. I find this condition to be completely emabarrassing. I have tried tricks like thinking of something funny, trying to distract myself, biting my lip, etc. I just feel this lump in my thraot and sometimes my face feels hot, eyes start to water....and BAM! I have trouble thabking people because I get emotional. Kids get me every time. Old people too. I am more likely to avoid crying in a situation that would actually warrant tears than one that does. I am a mess. Ifvi could control it a work, I would be so much better with it. My boss thinks I am effing crazy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't cry very easily when I'm watching sad movies or reading sad books and stuff like that, but I do instantly at least get watery eyes whenever I get criticism, no matter if it is minor or not.


----------



## JeruHendrix

I don't cry at the drop of a hat, but I do cry often. Every other day, or so, I will have a panic attack that ends with sobbing. I don't really know what to do about it, besides medication... but I feel like my doctor is hesitant to give me anything powerful or that actually ****ing works. I wish I had a benzo or some **** on hand whenever this happens. I'm sick to near-death of this.


----------



## kangarabbit

Revisiting this thread after 2 years and I STILL have this issue! It's even worse now that I've entered the workforce. Recently my boss was giving me some criticism and I had to constantly drink water to hold back the lump in my throat. It was so embarrassing. 

I feel like I can't stand up for myself or talk about my feelings because I can't control the urge to cry. That's why I prefer to type out my frustrations because I can't communicate them verbally.

I'm really wondering if it's a hormone imbalance or something like that, because it just feels so unnatural to overreact like this.


----------



## lintu

I've been trying to look for information about this on the internet... Never ever found anything until right now I saw this thread! I never knew so many people would struggle with this. Perhaps people just hide it well. http://www.hsperson.com/ here they say that 15 to 20% of the population have this. Hmmm...

I cry very easily. If I get positive feedback, negative feedback. Or if I'm yelled at. Or if someone asks what's wrong with me, is everything okay, with a happy tone or concerned tone. Or when someone says I look happy, sad. Or if someone asks a question that makes me even slightly emotional. Or if I watch a movie, TV series etc. Oh well, this list could go forever.

Also, when I have to ask someone a question, especially if the person is an authority to me. I often struggle with my words and end up mumbling something weird and something about the situation makes me cry and I have that strangling feeling in my throat.

It even happened with one of my big brothers. I wanted to ask him a question and he answered me with a funny, sarcastic tone, because he didn't fully get my question. It made it hard for me to continue but I managed to make my point without crying. But my voice was small and shaky. Just like in all situations where crying is about to happen.

It often takes me the whole day to calm down. Like, one day something happened at work and I was about to cry for the rest of the day at work. Luckily, I had the opportunity to spend some hours all by myself there after the "episode" so I didn't end up crying. But I still struggled a lot not to cry. And I couldn't speak to anyone, and if someone spoke to me I just nodded furiously and avoided eye contact etc. When I went home I wanted to tell my sister and parents about what happened. I started telling my sister but the story became kinda lame because I started feeling too emotional and couldn't be as specific as I wanted. At that time I realized I could have told the story the next day when I'm more calmed down.

Haha I hope this post makes some sense. It feels good to share it at a place where others know what I'm going through.


----------



## Umbra23

Innamorata said:


> http://www.hsperson.com/
> 
> I am highly sensitive but I don't think I cry that easily.


This page was really interesting to read, thank you!

I also have problems with hypersensitivity that I can't help to control.


----------



## judith91

I had to register just to reply to this thread...

For background, I'm a 23 years old female and I have depression and social anxiety. I used to think that my over-sensitivity was caused by my depression, but lately I've started to suspect that it's actually the other way around and being over sensitive is the root cause of my problems.

I've always been hypersensitive for as long as I can remember. As a kid, before I was really depressed, I was aware that I cried clearly more than other people. I cried practically every night, usually thinking of something like all the suffering kids and animals in the world. Even as a small child I felt like I was worse at controlling my emotions than other kids. And while other people grew up and learned to control their emotions better, I never learned that skill.

In fact, I can't even imagine what it would be like to be able to do that. To me having control over my emotions seems as impossible as controlling the blood flow in my body. I wonder if I genuinely feel everything so much stronger than other people, or if it's just my reactions that are over the top. 

Few days ago, I was at a funeral. I ended up crying much more than anyone else. Of course crying at funerals isn't weird, but I wasn't the closest relative of the person who had died and my over the top reactions seemed bizarre and people were obviously distracted. I tried so hard to not to be overwhelmed - I tried to block everything out, count patterns on the wall, take deep breaths, bury my nails on my skin, nothing worked. I'm an ugly crier, my nose starts running immediately, my jaw trembles, my whole face is flushed red and burning. The whole time I couldn't listen to what the priest was saying, couldn't stand to think of the person who had died or look at their pictures - even a pretty scenery outside the window made me feel like breaking down, it was so moving. S**t, just thinking of this made me tear up right now. It's humiliating. I feel like I can't go to funerals at all anymore and I'll probably start to say I'm sick to avoid going. 

But it's not just funerals. I cry at pretty much any story - sad or happy, doesn't matter, there is at least one moving moment where I tear up. I can't go to cinema because of this, I'm too embarrassed. I cry at commercials, random pop song lyrics, at pretty sunsets, at little kids, animals, at people being mean to me, at people being nice to me (this is even worse). 

And it's not just crying or being sad. I don't get angry as much, but when I do, it's blind rage. I go straight to wanting to kill someone. I once punched a wall so hard my knuckles are still flat. I honestly think that if I got into a heated fight and there was a knife in my pocket, I would stab someone. I once stabbed through my mattress multiple times in rage. I've never as much as slapped someone, thanks to the fact that I avoid confrontation at all cost, but it still freaks me out thinking about it. 

I get easily anxious about smallest things. When I laugh, I start crying and I tend to have a "laughing fit", and can't stop. I remember few times this happening at work or school where people looked at me like I was insane because of this. I even wondered at some point if I have some slight hypomania because when I get happy, I get giggly and stupid and laugh at myself alone in stores and generally feel overwhelmed by that too. 
I don't identify with the description of the "highly sensitive person" because I don't pay much attention to my surroundings at all. In fact, I'm extremely absent minded.

I tried to mention my over sensitivity to my therapist, but they just hand waved it away by saying it's a normal thing in depression. The thing is, my sensitivity is not really connected to my mood. If anything, I cry less when I'm most depressed since I tend to feel more apathetic (I'm still over sensitive by other people's standards though). The better I feel, the more intense my emotions are. 

I tried different antidepressants and was hoping they would dull my emotions like they do for many people, but they had no effect so I stopped. My years of therapy have been a waste of time because I can't open up - I instantly start crying like crazy. At first it didn't bother me because I thought it would get better with time. After crying every time I tried to open up for like half a year, I gave up. The crying makes me physically unable to speak, my throat just closes. I haven't been able to tell my therapist anything important at all. 

I dropped out of school years ago, I've been unemployed for about five years now. I'm pretty much a hermit, I rarely go out, I have no friends, I only occasionally meet my parents. I've started to realize that this hypersensitivity makes me completely unfit to live in adult world. The things that other people have no trouble dealing with completely destroy me. The only way I can stay remotely normal is by avoiding everything, shutting myself in my house. Being overly sensitive has basically prevented me from living my life. I have no hope that it will get any better as to my knowledge there is no drug or therapy that can change a fundamental personality trait like this. 

Sorry for the long post, I just needed to be able to share this with someone.


----------



## Steve Alexander

I can relate to all of this but i think its a little weird because i am a 31 old male which is not cool at all cause its very embarrassing for a man but for a woman i guess its ok to be sensitive or even Hypersensitive... nobody will judge you but for me, its way too bad to get so emotional and have tears in my eyes in front of others


----------



## Blue Sponge

That's me. I cry all the time. I still can't deal with confrontations without bursting into tears. When that happens I can't speak, can't explain myself or stand up for myself. It's the worst. I also can't take criticism. Well, I can listen to criticism for a short period of time (10 minutes?) without reacting to much. But I can't answer any questions or speak more than "yes" or "no" or I'll burst into tears again. Part of my social anxiety comes from this. I'm afraid that I might get confronted or criticised when I'm not prepared for it, and then I'll cry Q_Q T_T, embarrassing myself and ensuring that no one will take me seriously again.


----------



## lucauu

I am 13 and a teenager and I cry over tiny tiny things, for example, i fail a test and i cry for 1/2 and hour and i have broken my glasses. I am normally happy smiling, but i have a friend who is exactly like me except cynical, who bottles up emotions and has tryed to commit suicide. i think i have got something from him


----------



## Unknown0001

kangarabbit said:


> I get emotional really quickly and it's led to A LOT of embarrassing moments and has prevented me from confronting people whenever I have problems. Whenever I talk about my problems to someone, my voice starts to crack and I start crying. Even not-so-sad moments choke me up, like when I said good-bye to someone I've known for less than a year (it was sooooo effing embarrassing). Rehearsing what I'm about to say to people doesn't help either; I just end up sobbing and thus can't get a word out of my mouth. Argh, my hypersensitivity is really annoying!!! I can't seem to control that feeling at the back of my throat.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem to and what degree? Is this considered a condition?


I've been like that most of my life but it got less as I got older. To what degree? To the maximum degree there is. It was embarrassing I could never control my emotions, I'd cry sooo easily, at small things. Like you, when I'd open up to someone. When I feel like someone was rude to me I'd cry like a baby. Hearing of someone's death(whom I don't know closely) made me cry. Goodbyes even to someone I'm not close with tear me apart, I used to sometimes rehearse before events that made cry. A movie could make me cry for hours, a song , a glance from someone, a desire to have something /someone. Basically everything made me cry. I've been told many times I was sensitive.. highly sensitive and I hate it, this trait about me dominated my whole life basically . I'm not that sensitive anymore, but sometimes I do get that feeling back . It's like an on and off thing. I did tests online for being a highly sensitive person and it says I am, but I do cry less, everything else is the same.


----------



## gumball

huh, so that's what it's called. i've always had this and i thought i was just an emotional wreck. whenever ppl ask me what's wrong or if i talk about my problems, i start to choke up as well. even my mom tells me i'm weak at heart.


----------



## Aeropam

I am very relieved to read these posts because I can relate to evy single one of them, and I have never met anyone who is as emotional and prone to crying as I am! I used to think that I was just overly sentimental because I cried at movies, heart warming stories, recieving gifts, etc. My daughters use my tears as a barometer to see if I really like cards or gifts they give me. "Moms crying, we did good!" Picking out birthday or anniversary cards is especially embarrassing, because I usually end up with tears streaming down my face in the greeting card aisle! I know it has gotten worse as I age, and I'm so pissed off and embarrassed by it! I wish I knew WHY I'm like this, and if there is anything at all that can help me stop the tears! Lol, I just realized that if I were making these confessions to anyone face to face instead of writing it here, I would be bawling like an idiot!


----------



## megsy00

Yes yes me too! I cry over everything, it's so hard to control and it seems like the harder you try to hold it in the worse it is!


----------



## Unknown0001

gumball said:


> huh, so that's what it's called. i've always had this and i thought i was just an emotional wreck. whenever ppl ask me what's wrong or if i talk about my problems, i start to choke up as well. even my mom tells me i'm weak at heart.


So has my mom. She tells me Im scared of my own self;whatever that means. She always keeps tell to toughen up and stuff. Easy for her to say.


----------



## Chris G

I've got this problem too, anything sad if it catches me at the right time, tv commercials, movie trailers, cant watch any emotional news stories, whenever my kids do anything that makes me proud(no matter how small), tons of songs... I don't sob or anything, but I well-up, and anyone who looks at me knows I'm bawlin, Its really embarrasing. I'm even a baseball coach, luckily I can wear sunglasses, because whenever one of my players makes a great play, or gets a great hit at the right time, I feel like crying. I've been thinking of seeking professional help, what do you all think?


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Oh...my...no way. THERE'S OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE THIS PROBLEM? 

I cry at the drop of a hat as well. Especially if I'm thinking about how overwhelming my problems are, whatever they may be. I really wish I could stop but I can't help it. My eyes just start filling with water and bam, tears are streaming down. Sometimes I actively try not to, but it just gives me that weird feeling in my throat that you get when you're trying not to cry.


----------



## sixtiesqueen

Unfortunately I've struggled with the same problem too, ever since I was in kindergarten, but I'm glad I'm not alone. I have cried multiple times during oral presentations in class, when a teacher yells at me, etc. Basically anything that causes me to feel as though everybody's watching me and judging my every move. It starts with a lump in my throat, my voice starts to crack, I can't get the words out, and I feel the tears run down my face.


----------



## Astronomer

My family started talking about school and I just burst into tears, and they were startled at first then they started laughing at me, because they have no idea what happened to me in school, and they don't deserve me telling them.

And I also think that bad things are going to happen such as.. my dog dying, my cat being hurt, etc. even though I know it's not true but your brain tricks you into thinking that it will happen.


----------



## NrthernJohn

I know this is an old thread but am so pleased that I am not alone with the "problem". I am easily moved to tears by some songs, which need not necessarily be sad ones, and scenes in movies etc. I cannot control my tears, they just flow. Thanks you for sharing with me. I'm certain it won't stop my crying but at least I now know I am not alone.


----------



## NE2

I've recently been crying rather easily when false hope hits. I just face the wall and cry, and it's actually not been horrible - several times someone's come over to talk. I have no shame about crying in public and maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## truant

I only cry when people are really nice to each other. Nobody is ever nice to each other IRL, so I really only cry when I'm watching a movie/tv.


----------



## thatGuyyy

I tear up on the rare occasions where I express my feelings to someone, or during fights/confrontations. I ****ing hate that about myself. Thankfully my meds seem to be helping


----------



## truant

Sin said:


> examples?


Of people being nice to each other?

Like, when two people are fighting and everyone's unhappy and then one of them realizes that they're being a dick so they apologize and they make up. Or when one person really likes another person but the other person doesn't like them back and then the second person suddenly realizes just how wonderful the first person is. Or when someone sacrifices themselves so that other people don't have to suffer. That kind of thing always gets me.

None of that stuff ever happens IRL.


----------



## NE2

> #*depression*: when #*parksandrec* makes you cry because of the happy people with good friends




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581323857967104000


----------



## Farideh

My voice gets shaky and my heart pounds when I argue with anyone I'm not close to. It's something we can't control unless we practice confrontation. I never confront in an aggressive manner. Just keep your cool and say what needs to be said and if they can't take it, then don't bother dealing with them.


----------

